# Il pleut des grenouilles



## Thime

Salut à tous!
"Il pleut des grenouilles" est une ligne d'une chanson du court-métrage Dolly.Zero.
Je ne sais pas comment le traduire en italien.
"Lui può le rane"  

"_Alors tu planes encore
Jusqu'au dernier vertige
Qui te donnera raison
Il pleut des grenouilles
raison de Dolly_"

Merci


----------



## ganesa2242

Ciao!
"Il" non si riferisce ad una persona e "pleut" non è il verbo "potere" ma "piovere". Quindi Il pleut sarebbe Piove (delle rane). Lui può > Il peut (senza la L)


----------



## Thime

Oh grazie! È vero, ho letto "peut" invece c'era scritto "pleut".
"Le pleut des grenouilles" est-il peut-être une façon de dire? Comme "Il pleut des cordes"? Sta diluviando?


----------



## ganesa2242

Non credo. Almeno non l'ho mai sentito in questo senso. Lo capisco più come una cosa improbabile o eccezionale.  C'è una canzoncina in francese che dice Il pleut il mouille c'est la fête a la grenouille, ma è diverso di quello che dicevi tu.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao


ganesa2242 said:


> Quindi Il pleut sarebbe Piove (delle rane)


Piovono rane 🙂


----------



## ganesa2242

alfaalfa said:


> Piovono rane 🙂


Grazie


----------



## lorenzos

_Piovono rane_ è un modo di dire non molto comune per indicare un evento insolito, qui una spiegazione.


ganesa2242 said:


> Lo capisco più come una cosa improbabile o eccezionale.


----------



## Thime

Qui mi sembra di capire che in francese "Il pleut des grenouilles" può fare riferimento a qualsiasi evento insolito, non solo il tempo atmosferico. Giusto? Esiste un'espressone con la quale renderlo in italiano? Non mi viene in mente niente se non "quando gli asini voleranno", ma in francese allora sarebbe "quand les poules auront des dents".


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Thime said:


> Qui mi sembra di capire che in francese "Il pleut des grenouilles" può fare riferimento a qualsiasi evento insolito, non solo il tempo atmosferico. Giusto? Esiste un'espressone con la quale renderlo in italiano? Non mi viene in mente niente se non "quando gli asini voleranno", ma in francese allora sarebbe "quand les poules auront des dents".


Juste. L'expression n'est pas employée quand _il pleut à verse _, mais on dit par exemple _il pleut des cordes _ou _il pleut comme vache qui pisse _ou encore , mais cette expression n'est plus guère employée de nos jours ,  ça tombe comme à Gravelotte.

Comme l'indique Ganesa2242, il existe une comptine _il pleut, il mouille / C'est la fête à la grenouille...._ , mais l'expression _il pleut des grenouilles_ n'y apparaît pas . C'est dans la Bible une des dix plaies d'Egypte, événement effrayant et catastrophique, comme cela a pu parfois se produire ( ici, par exemple ).


----------

